# Dirt track kitbashing



## 5brosfab (Feb 12, 2012)

FNG here. I mostly build dirt track cars, kitbashing and such.


----------



## 5brosfab (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## 5brosfab (Feb 12, 2012)

And the current project, which the 1:1 is shown below-









































It's a buddy's first race car, and all of the dimensions, tube work, tin work, fancy firewall headers, and everything is accurate.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: *Love your builds man!* I'm just getting into these dirt trackers, and prefer them like yours. Think Joe Burnett's 03j is my fave, but I like 'em all 

Very cool, your buddy's Monte. Does he take ribbing over that *'Jim FORD'* on the side? Very interesting how the floor pans are taken out-- for those firewall headers and exhaust I assume? Looking forward to seeing it progress. It looks _good_ on the track-- how's he been doing in it?


----------



## 5brosfab (Feb 12, 2012)

Love your builds man![/B] I'm just getting into these dirt trackers, and prefer them like yours. Think Joe Burnett's 03j is my fave, but I like 'em all 

_Thanks man! My favorite is the Nova II with the Lumina nose. Probably because I have the most time in it. I had to narrow a NASCAR chassis ALOT to make it fit the body. The length and wheelbase of the chassis are actually why I couldn't leave the Nova nose on there._

Very cool, your buddy's Monte. Does he take ribbing over that *'Jim FORD'* on the side? Very interesting how the floor pans are taken out-- for those firewall headers and exhaust I assume? Looking forward to seeing it progress. It looks _good_ on the track-- how's he been doing in it?
_
He sure did! The rules for street stock say "OEM firewall, OEM floorpan" and technically, it has them. Curtis bought that car for the '10 season and ran several races, but never won in it. Usually some crap-luck thing like a busted shock or a lapped car ripping the ENTIRE right side off the car, exposing all of the parts we weren't supposed to be running in a Street-Stock class! :dude: He sold that car at the middle of '10 and bought a late model and ran it in a Topless Modified (8" tire) class for the rest of the season. For '11 it was turned back into a Late._


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

> ....Usually some crap-luck thing like a busted shock or a lapped car ripping the ENTIRE right side off the car, exposing all of the parts we weren't supposed to be running in a Street-Stock class!


 *Whoa!* Yeah, that's some crap-luck, for sure! On-track inspection, eh?  Looking forward to seeing Curtis's model come together

I was wondering about that Nova-- didn't recognize the Lumina nose. Are most of those nose-pieces from kits, and/or do you kit bash them? Also, where do you get your Hoosiers and McCreary tires?  There's a half mile dirt track close to me, and they run a lot of Hoosiers.


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

NICE stuff! Actually refreshing to see somebody building mini-stocks! (or as the class I raced in Illinois back in '88 was called, "Nimrods"..LOL..was a 'slam' at the name given to them at a Chicago track, "Lightning Rods"). All the other stuff is cool too, having grown up around a dirt track, I helped build and paint quite a few, from the lowly mini's to Late Models (I do auto body repair as my career, hence my screenname..lol). If you need a REAL good message board that specializes in dirt car model stuff, pm me. I can 'direct' you to a pdf download (84 pages!) of how to build a scale Rocket Dirt Late Model chassis! Altho, you may already know where that's at. I won't put that here, as I know it really isn't 'right' to do that, plus I don't wanna get any of the mods upset at me . But as I said, anyone interested, pm me. I'm more than willing to shoot ya the links. :thumbsup:
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## 5brosfab (Feb 12, 2012)

Schwinnster said:


> I was wondering about that Nova-- didn't recognize the Lumina nose. Are most of those nose-pieces from kits, and/or do you kit bash them? Also, where do you get your Hoosiers and McCreary tires?  There's a half mile dirt track close to me, and they run a lot of Hoosiers.


The lumina nose is from one of the MANY old kits I have. I used to, for example, buy a '69 Camaro kit and a '90-something NASCAR kit and kitbash the NASCAR kit for the 'cage, seat, dash, shifter, pedals, engine, and wheels/tires, and decal sheet. I'd turn a Gordon 24 into a 42 and paint the car orange or green or black, so as not to associate the 4 and 2 with Gordon. The nosepieces are common in dirt track racing, much easier to replace than OEM sheetmetal, so any Chevy stock car nose would suffice on the Nova. The Hoosier tires are from a Scott Bloomquist die cast I paid a ridiculous amount for, just to steal the tires off of it. The McCreary tires are actually Goodyears with the letters ground off and McCreary painted back on. And not to rub it in, but we have 7 dirt tracks and an asphalt track within an hour of Knoxville! :tongue:



bondoman2k said:


> NICE stuff! Actually refreshing to see somebody building mini-stocks!
> Ron (Bondo) :dude:


Ron, I have a special place in my heart for mini's! Here's a pic OF a pic of mine from back in the day-
















And Curtis's topless modified turned late model-


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

> The Hoosier tires are from a Scott Bloomquist die cast I paid a ridiculous amount for, just to steal the tires off of it. The McCreary tires are actually Goodyears with the letters ground off and McCreary painted back on. And not to rub it in, but we have 7 dirt tracks and an asphalt track within an hour of Knoxville!


 *7 dirt tracks!?* Whoa! Cool! Great pics man :thumbsup::thumbsup: I always wanted to try the stock class at the track here. Love your mini-- looks like a blast. Also, love Curtis's red topless #5-- awesome pic! I gotta save that, maybe make a model like that sometime. His black late model looks _good_

Thanks for the info on the nose pieces and the tires. Did see, on another buddy's Fotki, some place selling the Hoosier decals. Gotta go back and get the name of the place. I've done the same thing you did, buying that diecast just for the tires


----------

